# about loving someone who is no longer your partner



## hugsy (Jun 29, 2005)

just an observation....would like to read other observations/conclusions/etc. from anyone who'd like to share.

not long ago, i came to the conclusion that i can love someone (romantic) and not have to do anything about it.  i don't have to do things to try to be with them, or even be in contact.  i can just decide that i love this person and there is nothing more.   i can do this till the day that i don't feel love anymore.  i don't have to try to not feel it, or to try to get rid of it.  i can just leave it there, like in a drawer of my heart.  take it out or leave it in when i feel like it.  some day it won't feel so ...what is the word...so... there.  i won't be so aware of it.  i think i will always love this person, but the love will change.  it has changed some.  so i know it will change some more.


----------



## hugsy (Jun 29, 2005)

just an observation....would like to read other observations/conclusions/etc. from anyone who'd like to share.

not long ago, i came to the conclusion that i can love someone (romantic) and not have to do anything about it.  i don't have to do things to try to be with them, or even be in contact.  i can just decide that i love this person and there is nothing more.   i can do this till the day that i don't feel love anymore.  i don't have to try to not feel it, or to try to get rid of it.  i can just leave it there, like in a drawer of my heart.  take it out or leave it in when i feel like it.  some day it won't feel so ...what is the word...so... there.  i won't be so aware of it.  i think i will always love this person, but the love will change.  it has changed some.  so i know it will change some more.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 14, 2005)

hugsy said:
			
		

> i think i will always love this person, but the love will change.  it has changed some.  so i know it will change some more.



I understand that; I'm going through the same thing.  The kind of love changes, but the love will be there forever (kind of unconditional) because of the strong bonds that have been formed - that's how I feel anyway.

I don't know what else to say, but I know where you're coming from.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 14, 2005)

hugsy said:
			
		

> i think i will always love this person, but the love will change.  it has changed some.  so i know it will change some more.



I understand that; I'm going through the same thing.  The kind of love changes, but the love will be there forever (kind of unconditional) because of the strong bonds that have been formed - that's how I feel anyway.

I don't know what else to say, but I know where you're coming from.


----------

